# very sad emco lathe



## wmf138 (Aug 3, 2009)

OK here goes

I got a emco believe its a no5 model
now its in a sad state the slide are all loose some of the threads are worn (where the bolts are that tighten the cross slides) which I'm going to drill and go the next size up and re thread and replace with either those square head machine bolts or caphead screws
now the little plates that go in between the bolts and the slides what is the best to use in there 
it has got wear strip plastic in there at the moment but the cross slides grabs when going from one side to the other one side is loose and the other side is tight and if I try to firm up the loose side it makes the whole slide tight and not smooth
I'm thinking its the plastic and would like to change to either aluminum or brass but don't know what is the better of the two 
any advice would by great

the lathe didn't cost much so Ive got a bit to spend on it 
Ive already replaced the head bearings so that end is fine

Ive also got my new indexable carbide tip tools today 8mm 5/16 
look very nice so toolings all good

Cheers Wayne


----------



## Maryak (Aug 3, 2009)

wmf138  said:
			
		

> it has got wear strip plastic in there at the moment but the cross slides grabs when going from one side to the other one side is loose and the other side is tight and if I try to firm up the loose side it makes the whole slide tight and not smooth
> I'm thinking its the plastic and would like to change to either aluminum or brass but don't know what is the better of the two
> any advice would by great



IMHO Aluminium would gall so I would suggest brass or cast iron.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## wmf138 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok then 
I'll go brass

thanks for your help hopefully I can get this running nice 

Cheers Wayne


----------

